# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Ո՞վ է մեզանից բազմազավակ ընտանիքից

## Mankik

Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր է: :Wink:  Հաճելի՞ էր ապրել քույրերի ու եղբայրների մեջ: Թե՞ կցանկանաիք որպես միակ զավակ մեծանայիք:
Ես մի քույր ունեմ, իհարկե դա բազմազավակ ընտանիք չէ, բայց միշտ երազել եմ էլի քույր, կամ եզբայր ունենալ :Love:

----------


## Հայկօ

*Mankik*, մի խորհուրդ. թեմային հարցում ավելացրու  :Smile: :

----------


## Mankik

> *Mankik*, մի խորհուրդ. թեմային հարցում ավելացրու :


Արդեն արեցի :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր է: Հաճելի՞ էր ապրել քույրերի ու եղբայրների մեջ: Թե՞ կցանկանաիք որպես միակ զավակ մեծանայիք:


Ես մի քույր ու մի եղբայր ունեմ՝ երկվորյակ։  :Smile:  Միշտ էլ շատ գոհ եմ եղել  :Love: , թեև կուզենայի ավելի շատ քույր ու եղբայր ունենալ։  :Jpit:  Հաստատ չէի ուզենա որպես միակ զավակ մեծանալ։ Ինքս էլ մտադիր եմ հնարավորության դեպքում շատ երեխաներ ունենալ։  :Love:  
Ընդհանրապես լավագույն տարբերակ եմ համարում, երբ ընտանիքում երկու աղջիկ, երկու տղա կա, որպեսզի երեխաներից յուրաքանչյուրը համ քույր ունենա, համ եղբայր։  :Wink:

----------


## Rammstein

Ես ոչ քույր ունեմ, ոչ էլ եղբայր...  :Unsure: 

Բայց չհասկացա, թե հարցման որ տարբերակը այս դեպքում պիտի ընտրեմ։

----------


## Mankik

> Ես ոչ քույր ունեմ, ոչ էլ եղբայր... 
> 
> Բայց չհասկացա, թե հարցման որ տարբերակը այս դեպքում պիտի ընտրեմ։



Առաջին տարբերակը, դու միակն ես ընտանիքում:

----------


## Սամվել

ԻՆչ մեղքս Թաքցնեմ  :Blush:  

4 Քույր ունեմ  :Love:

----------


## Mankik

Օ՜, 5-րդ կետը հետաքրքիր է, :Hands Up:  գոնե պատմեր մի քիչ լավ ու վատ կողմերը:

----------


## Mankik

> ԻՆչ մեղքս Թաքցնեմ  
> 
> 4 Քույր ունեմ


Ա՜, Սամվել, 5-րդ կետը երեւի քոնն է: Իսկ ինչու՞ ես նեղվում, լավ չէ՞ 4 քույր ունենալը: :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ա՜, Սամվել, 5-րդ կետը երեւի քոնն է: Իսկ ինչու՞ ես նեղվում, լավ չէ՞ 4 քույր ունենալը:


Բայց ո՞վ ասեց Նեղվում եմ  :Think: 

Ընդհակառակը  :Ok:

----------


## Սամվել

Դե ես ամենափոքրն եմ... 

Վատ կողմերից թերևս որ բոլորը շատ անհանգստանում են քո համար մի տեսակ դիսկոմֆորտ է առաջանում...

Լավ կողմերը բազում են... ամեն հարցում քեզ օգնող կա ամեն տեսակ խորհուրդ համարյա տվող... 

Բայց դե որ ճիշտն ասեմ ամբողջ կյանքս ուզեցել եմ համ էլ եղբայր ունենամ..

----------


## Mankik

> Բայց ո՞վ ասեց Նեղվում եմ 
> 
> Ընդհակառակը


Քեզ երեւի լավ են նայում: :Love:  Մեծ ե՞ն,  թե՞ փոքր են քեզանից:

----------


## Vaho

Ես մենակ եմ :Sad:

----------


## Rammstein

> Առաջին տարբերակը, դու միակն ես ընտանիքում:


Քվեարկեցի 1-ին տարբերակը, բայց ամեն դեպքում հարցը ճիշտ չի ձեւակերպված։  :Wink:  1-ին տարբերակով ստացվում է, որ ընտանիքում կա մի աղջիկ, մի տղա, 2-րդ տարբերակով` 2 աղջիկ, 2 տղա եւ այլն։ Կածում եմ պետք է լիներ «Քանի քույր եւ/կամ եղբայր ունեք դուք»։

----------

Ուլուանա (05.01.2009)

----------


## Selene

Ես էլ մի քույր ու մի եղբայր ունեմ :Smile:  Համաձայն եմ Ուլուանայի հետ, որ լավագույնը երկու աղջիկ, երկու տղա տարբերակն է, բայց եթե երեխաները երեքն են, իմ կարծիքով ավելի նախընտրելի է, որ աղջիկը քույր ունենա :Blush:  :Love:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Երկու հատ մեծ եղբայր ունեմ...  :Not I: 

Փոքր ժամանակ շատ էի տուժվում, իրար հետ կռիվ էին անում, բայց վերջում միշտ ինձ էին ծեծում  :LOL:

----------


## Mankik

> Երկու հատ մեծ եղբայր ունեմ... 
> 
> Փոքր ժամանակ շատ էի տուժվում, իրար հետ կռիվ էին անում, բայց վերջում միշտ ինձ էին ծեծում


Հույսով եմ հիմա չեք ծեծում իրար :Think:   :Wink:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հույսով եմ հիմա չեք ծեծում իրար


Հիմա ես եմ մեծ եղբորս ծեծում, բայց միջնեկի վրա ուժս չի պատում  :LOL:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ունեմ 2 քույր, 2 եղբայր: Ասեմ, որ նրանցից մեկի բացակայությունն անգամ զգացնել է տալիս իրեն, ինչ-որ դատարկություն է առաջանում: Չնայած, հիմա ինքս եմ բացակա արդեն:
Հ.Գ. Երբեք ինձ չեմ պատկերացրել ավելի քիչ քանակով քույր ու եղբայրների հետ, կամ էլ որպես միակ երեխա:

----------


## Grieg

ես ել եմ հարուստ ընտանիքից ` 5 երեխա  :Smile:  
շատ հավես ա մեծ ընտանիքում մեծանալ շատ  :Smile:

----------


## Mankik

> ես ել եմ հարուստ ընտանիքից ` 5 երեխա


Ճիշտ ես ընտրել: ՄԵՆՔ ԸՆՏԱՆԻՔՈՒՄ 5 ՔՈՒՅՐ ՈՒ ԵՂԲԱՅՐ ԵՆՔ

----------


## Yellow Raven

Իսկ ես մենակ եմ :Smile:

----------


## Mankik

> Իսկ ես մենակ եմ


Մենք քեզ հետ ենք :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Մենք քեզ հետ ենք


Բայց ես ինձ վատ չեմ զգում... :LOL:  Շատ էլ լավա :Hands Up:  :Tongue:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Ես սխալ եմ քվեարկել   :Not I:  Պետքա երկրորդը նշեի, ես էլ հասկացա, թե առաջի տարբերակում միայն երկու երեխայի մասին է խոսքը ու եղբորս պլավնի անտեսեցի, ների՛ր եղբայր  :Cray:   :LOL: 

Աիրում եմ, որ ընտանիքում երեք երեխա է լինում, մեծ անպայման տղա, միջնեկը  կամ աղջիկ կամ տղա/ տարիքային տարբերությունը թող լինի երեք տարի, իսկ փոքրը թող լինի շա՜տ փոքր  :Love: , ասենք մեծից 9 տարի փոքր... :Smile:

----------


## unknown

Ես    էլ   եմ    մենակ    1 :Sad: Միշտ     ցանկացել   եմ    քույր   ու    եղբայր     ունենալ :Smile:

----------


## Amourchik

Ես էլ միայն մեկ քույր ունեմ :Think: /ոնց որ քիչ ենք բայց :LOL: /

----------


## Mankik

Ոմց որ թե 3-րդ տեղը առաջադիմում է: :Hands Up: 
Հայերը պիտի շա՜տ լինեն:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Քվեարկեցի 1-ին տարբերակը, բայց ամեն դեպքում հարցը ճիշտ չի ձեւակերպված։  1-ին տարբերակով ստացվում է, որ ընտանիքում կա մի աղջիկ, մի տղա, 2-րդ տարբերակով` 2 աղջիկ, 2 տղա եւ այլն։ Կածում եմ պետք է լիներ «Քանի քույր եւ/կամ եղբայր ունեք դուք»։


Հարցը շատ ճիշտ է ձեւակերպված: :Cool: 

Ես երկու եղբայր ունեմ: Կուզեի նաեւ քույր ունենալ:

----------


## REAL_ist

բոմբա ձևակերպումը, 1–ը տեղադրում ենք դառնումա Մենք ընտանիքում 1 քույր ու եղբայր ենք, ինչնա սրա ճիշտ? երկու քույր, կամ երկու եղբայր տարբերակներնելա բացառվում, փոխեք դրեք քանի երեխա եք ընտանիքում

----------

Rammstein (05.01.2009), Ուլուանա (05.01.2009)

----------


## Mankik

> բոմբա ձևակերպումը, 1–ը տեղադրում ենք դառնումա Մենք ընտանիքում 1 քույր ու եղբայր ենք, ինչնա սրա ճիշտ? երկու քույր, կամ երկու եղբայր տարբերակներնելա բացառվում, փոխեք դրեք քանի երեխա եք ընտանիքում


1-ինը քվեարկում ես, երբ ընտանիքում մենակ դու ես՝ քույր, կամ եղբար չունես:

----------


## Amourchik

Ճիշտն ասած մի քիչ շփոթեցնող է հարցադրումը :Xeloq: Ես քվեարկեցի 2, քանի որ հարցը հասկացա, որ պետք է գրեմ, թե քանի հոգի ենք/երեխաները/ ընտանիքում:Ես եմ ու քույրս:Հիմա ճիշտ ե՞մ քվեարկել,թ՞ե ոչ :Think:

----------


## Երկնային

_մինուճար եմ  նենց տխուր ա… 
միշտ ուզել եմ ինձանից մի ութ-տասը տարով մեծ եղբայր ունենայի ու փոքրիկ քույրիկ… 

էն էլ… էհ, դարդերս իրար եկան_

----------


## Mankik

> Ճիշտն ասած մի քիչ շփոթեցնող է հարցադրումըԵս քվեարկեցի 2, քանի որ հարցը հասկացա, որ պետք է գրեմ, թե քանի հոգի ենք/երեխաները/ ընտանիքում:Ես եմ ու քույրս:Հիմա ճիշտ ե՞մ քվեարկել,թ՞ե ոչ


Ճիշտ ես քվեարկել:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ճիշտ ես քվեարկել:


Շնորհակալություն :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Քվեարկեցի 1-ին տարբերակը, բայց ամեն դեպքում հարցը ճիշտ չի ձեւակերպված։  1-ին տարբերակով ստացվում է, որ ընտանիքում կա մի աղջիկ, մի տղա, 2-րդ տարբերակով` 2 աղջիկ, 2 տղա եւ այլն։ Կածում եմ պետք է լիներ «Քանի քույր եւ/կամ եղբայր ունեք դուք»։





> բոմբա ձևակերպումը, 1–ը տեղադրում ենք դառնումա Մենք ընտանիքում 1 քույր ու եղբայր ենք, ինչնա սրա ճիշտ? երկու քույր, կամ երկու եղբայր տարբերակներնելա բացառվում, փոխեք դրեք քանի երեխա եք ընտանիքում


*Մոդերատորական։ Վերը նշված դիտողություններն ընդունելի են. հարցն իսկապես հաջող չի ձևակերպված ու թյուրիմացությունների տեղիք է տալիս։ Հարցը վերաձևակերպվել է. ընտանիքում քանի՞ երեխա եք։ Այս ձևակերպումը, կարծում եմ, չի կարող տարբեր կերպ ընկալվել։*  :Wink:

----------


## Economist

Մեր տան փոքր քույրը ես եմ :Tongue: 
Դե Սամոն էլ փոքր եղբայրիկս :Wink:

----------


## Նարե

Մեր ընտանիքում էլ ես ու եղբայրս ենք, երբեք չեմ երազել ավել լինենք, ընդհանրապես չեմ երազել :Think:

----------


## Kuk

Էս թեման ի՞նչ կապ ունի էս բաժնի հետ, ավելի լավ չի՞ դեսից-դենից տանեք:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Էս թեման ի՞նչ կապ ունի էս բաժնի հետ, ավելի լավ չի՞ դեսից-դենից տանեք:


*Մոդերատորական։ Թեման «Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա» բաժնից տեղափոխված է «Դեսից–դենից»։*

----------


## Mankik

> *Մոդերատորական։ Թեման «Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա» բաժնից տեղափոխված է «Դեսից–դենից»։*


Է՜խ: Ուրեմն բազմազավակությունը հայերի համար ոչ թե ընտանիքին է վերաբերում, այլ  «Դեսից–դենից» :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> Է՜խ: Ուրեմն բազմազավակությունը հայերի համար ոչ թե ընտանիքին է վերաբերում, այլ  «Դեսից–դենից»


Դեսից-դենիցում ընտանեկան հարցեր էլ են քննարկվում: Իսկ Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա բաժնում ավելի շատ տղամարդ-կին փոխհարաբերություններն են քննարկվում, եթե նույնիսկ խոսքը ընտանիքին է վերաբերվում:
Քո բացած թեման շատ սազական է մեր այս բաժնին, ու իրեն լավ կնայենք, մի անհանգստացի:  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Է՜խ: Ուրեմն բազմազավակությունը հայերի համար ոչ թե ընտանիքին է վերաբերում, այլ  «Դեսից–դենից»


Ընտանիքին նվիրված բաժին չունենք, իսկ «Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա» բաժինն իրականում զուտ սիրային հարաբերությունների ոլորտն է ընդգրկում, այսինքն՝ ավելի նեղ է։ Իսկ «Դեսից–դենից»–ն այն բաժինն է, որտեղ կարելի է բացել բոլոր այն թեմաները, որոնք մյուս բաժիններին չեն համապատասխանում։  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

Ես եմ, ու ինձնից մեկուկես տարի մեծ քույրիկս :Love:

----------


## Mankik

> Դեսիսց-դենիցում ընտանեկան հարցեր էլ են քննարկվում: Իսկ Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա բաժնում ավելի շատ տղամարդ-կին փոխհարաբերություններն են քննարկվում, եթե նույնիսկ խոսքը ընտանիքին է վերաբերվում:
> Քո բացած թեման շատ սազական է մեր այս բաժնին, ու իրեն լավ կնայենք, մի անհանգստացի:


Դե հա, չեմ էլ կասկածում: Ամեն ինչ կարգին է:
Ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է, որքանով են հայերը հակված բազմազավակության: Քիչ, թե շատ արդյունքները ուրախացնում են ինձ: Այնքան ուզում եմ, որ հայերը շատ լինեն ու համախմբված:

----------


## Mankik

> Ընտանիքին նվիրված բաժին չունենք, իսկ «Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա» բաժինն իրականում զուտ սիրային հարաբերությունների ոլորտն է ընդգրկում, այսինքն՝ ավելի նեղ է։ Իսկ «Դեսից–դենից»–ն այն բաժինն է, որտեղ կարելի է բացել բոլոր այն թեմաները, որոնք մյուս բաժիններին չեն համապատասխանում։


Մի գուցե բացե՞ք ընտանիքին նվիրված, բաժին:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ...Ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է, որքանով են հայերը հակված բազմազավակության: Քիչ, թե շատ արդյունքները ուրախացնում են ինձ: Այնքան ուզում եմ, որ հայերը շատ լինեն ու համախմբված:


Հա, մեր սերնդի ժամանակվա արդյունքները վատը չեն, թեև համեմատած մեր ծնողների սերնդի հետ, կարծես թե բազմազավակ ընտանիքները պակասել են։ Հատկապես մութ ու ցուրտ տարիներին կտրուկ պակասեց ծնելիությունը։ Հիշում եմ՝ էդ ժամանակները նույնիսկ էսպիսի մի կատակ էր տարածված. ասում էին՝ էս ցրտին մարդիկ վերարկուները հանու՞մ են վրաներից, որ երեխա ունենան։  :LOL:  
Հիմա ոնց որ թե աճ է նկատվում էդ տարիների համեմատ։ Բայց, օրինակ, մեր պապիկներն ու տատիկները, եթե նկատել եք, որպես կանոն, առնվազն 3-4 երեխա էին լինում, շատ դեպքերում՝ ավելի շատ։ Չգիտեմ՝ ավելի շատ մտածելակերպի փոփոխության հարց է, պայմանների, թե հղիությունը կանխարգելող միջոցների հասանելիության հարց, բայց փաստ է։

----------


## ivy

> Բայց, օրինակ, մեր պապիկներն ու տատիկները, եթե նկատել եք, որպես կանոն, առնվազն 3-4 երեխա էին լինում, շատ դեպքերում՝ ավելի շատ։ Չգիտեմ՝ ավելի շատ մտածելակերպի փոփոխության հարց է, պայմանների, թե հղիությունը կանխարգելող միջոցների հասանելիության հարց, բայց փաստ է։


Իհարկե, քո նշած գործոններն էլ երևի ազդեցություն ունեն, բայց իմ կարծիքով բազմազավակ ընտանիքների կրճատումը նախորդ սերունդների համեմատ հիմնականում պայմանավորված է կնոջ էմանսիապացիայի, կարիերա ունենալու նրա ձգտման, մասնագիտական կյանքում վերելքների հասնելու ցանկության, ինչպես նաև ներկայումս սեռային դիսկրիմինացիայի պակասեցման շնորհիվ այդ ցանկություններն ի կատար ածելու հնարավությունների աճի հետ: Իսկ համատեղել փայլուն կարիերան բազմազավակ ընտանիքի հետ, քիչ կանայք են կարող...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իհարկե, քո նշած գործոններն էլ երևի ազդեցություն ունեն, բայց իմ կարծիքով բազմազավակ ընտանիքների կրճատումը նախորդ սերունդների համեմատ հիմնականում պայմանավորված է կնոջ էմանսիապացիայի, կարիերա ունենալու նրա ձգտման, մասնագիտական կյանքում վերելքների հասնելու ցանկության, ինչպես նաև ներկայումս սեռային դիսկրիմինացիայի պակասեցման շնորհիվ այդ ցանկություններն ի կատար ածելու հնարավությունների աճի հետ: Իսկ համատեղել փայլուն կարիերան բազմազավակ ընտանիքի հետ, քիչ կանայք են կարող...


Ժամանակակից հակաբեղմնավորից միջոցների մասին ես մոռանում… Պետականին մի ամբողջ հարց ունենք դրանից  :LOL:  Էն ժամանակներում աջ ու ձախ ունենում էին, չէին կարողանում պաշտպանվել, պլանավորել: Իսկ հիմա հազար մեթոդ կա:

----------


## ivy

> Ժամանակակից հակաբեղմնավորից միջոցների մասին ես մոռանում… Պետականին մի ամբողջ հարց ունենք դրանից  Էն ժամանակներում աջ ու ձախ ունենում էին, չէին կարողանում պաշտպանվել, պլանավորել: Իսկ հիմա հազար մեթոդ կա:


Բյուր, չեմ մոռանում, դրա համար գրել եմ, որ Ուլուանայի ասած գործոններն էլ իրենց դերն ունեն, իսկ ինքը նշել էր հակաբեղմնավորման միջոցների մասին:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, չեմ մոռանում, դրա համար գրել եմ, որ Ուլուանայի ասած գործոններն էլ իրենց դերն ունեն, իսկ ինքը նշել էր հակաբեղմնավորման միջոցների մասին:


Վա՜յ, ուշադիր չէի: Նոր տեսա կանխարգելող բառը  :LOL:

----------


## Mankik

Է՜հ, քիչ է էլի մեզ մոտ բազմազավակ ընտանիքները: :Sad:

----------


## Սելավի

Մեր  ընտանիքը  նույն  պես  բազմազավակ  է  եղել,  մենք  չորս  եղբայր  ենք  և  ունենք  մեկ  քույր:

----------


## Mankik

> Մեր  ընտանիքը  նույն  պես  բազմազավակ  է  եղել,  մենք  չորս  եղբայր  ենք  և  ունենք  մեկ  քույր:


Իսկ դու կցանկանայի՞ր այդքան զավակ ունենալ:

----------


## Սելավի

> Իսկ դու կցանկանայի՞ր այդքան զավակ ունենալ:


Ինչ  դառը  հիշողություններ  պարունակող   հարց  տվեցիր: 
Ոչ  թե  միայն  ցանկացել  եմ,  այլ  նաև  ունեցել  եմ:
  Սակայն  երկուսն  էին  որ  պիտի  ինձ  հետ  ապրեին,  իսկ  այն  երեքը  պիտի համապատասխան  դասեր  բերեին  այստեղ   ու   որոշ  ժամանակից  հեռանաին  երկիր  մոլորակից: 
Մեկը  պիտի  բժշկության  գիտության  վերելքի  համար  գար,  և  իր  անձով  պիտի  տրվեր    բժշկության  հետագա    առաջխաղացմանը:
Իսկ  ընդհանուր  առմամբ,  նրանք  երեքով  մեծ  ու  անսահման  սիրո  էներգիա  բերեցին  երկիր  մոլորակ   մարդկության  համար  և  հեռացան   հաջորդիվ:

----------


## Moon

Ես ունեմ մի քույրիկ, ինձնից 4 տարի մեծ ա, մենք ահավոր տարբեր ենք, սար ու ձոր...թե արտաքնապես, թե բնավորությամբ։ Բայց տենց հավես ա...
Ես միշտ երազել եմ մեծ եղբայր ունենալ...բայց դե....կարևորը քույրիկ ունեմ :Love:

----------


## Քամի

Ես ունեմ 2 քույր... ինձանից 14 և 12 տարով  մեծ  են :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

ունեմ մի եղբայր,ինձանից 4 տարի 4 օր փոքր  :Wink:

----------


## Apsara

Ես ինձանից մեկ տարի փոքր սիրուն թիթիզ պուպուշ քուրիկ ունեմ :Love: 
Շատ եմ իրեն սիրում: Մենք լրիվ հակապատկերներ ենք, բայց առանց իրեն կյանքս չեմ պատկերացնում, քույրիկից քաղցր բան չկա: Հետաքրքիր է որ երբեք շաատ մոտ ընկերուհի չեմ ունեցել, քանզի քիչ տարիքային տարբերության պատճառով ես ու քույրս համ ընկերուհիներ ենք համ քույրեր :Love:

----------

Cassiopeia (01.11.2009)

----------


## miracle

չորս քույր ենք, ու քույրիկներիս իմ ամենաթանկ մարդիկ են: չնայած վեճեր միշտ էլ լինում են, բայց առանց նրանց կյանքս չեմ պատկերացնում  :Love:

----------


## Դեկադա

Ունեմ  երկու  քուjր  և  եղբայր: Չնայած  հիմա  քիչ  ենք  իրար  տեսնում, բայցես  չեմ  պատկերացնում  կյանքս  առանց  նրանց: Բազմազավակ  ընտանիքը  միշտ  էլ  ունի  իր  պլյուսները, բայց  ինքս  ինձ  չեմ  տեսնում  բազմազավակ  ընտանիքի  մոր  դերում. :Tongue:  :Smile:

----------


## Մանե

մի քույր ունեմ ու ահավոոոոր տարբեր ենք :Think: 
Մի մեծ եղբակր կուզեի,ասենք 3 տարի մեծ :Love:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

2 եղբայր ունեմ 1 և 5 տարի փոքր ինձանից, երբեմն աոսւմ եմ, որ 1-էլ բավական էր, բայց դա այդպես չէ, որովհետև նրանք 2-ն էլ շատ տարբեր բնավորության տեր անձնավորություններ են  :Smile: : Կցանկանայի 1 քույր ունենալ, ոչ ավելին  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Արմինե

Ունեմ մի քույր :Smile:

----------


## Եկվոր

Ես 12-րդն ու վերջինն եմ: Կցանկանայի թեկուզ 24-րդը լինել, բայց վերջինը չլինել: Ոչ այն պատճառով, որ ասում են «շուն ըլնես, գել ըլնես…», այլ կոզենայի ինձանից մեծ ու փոքր քույր ու եղբայր ոնենալու հաճույքը վայելել :Smile:

----------

Cassiopeia (01.11.2009), Լուսաբեր (22.03.2009)

----------


## John

Փոքր ախպեր ունեմ, բայց մի 2-3 հոգու տեղ կանցնի, համ իրա' դ ժվար բնավորության, համ քնքշության ու հոգատարության համ էլ 'տունը լի պահելու' առումով . . . 6 տարով փոքր ե ինձնից, սիրում եմ իրան անսահման: Կարծում եմ' հերիք ենք 2 հակապատկերներով, չէի ուզի ինձնից փոքր, առավել ևս մեծ քույր ունենալ:-)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Ունեմ 3 եղբայր … Շատ լավա սենց:

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր է: Հաճելի՞ էր ապրել քույրերի ու եղբայրների մեջ: Թե՞ կցանկանաիք որպես միակ զավակ մեծանայիք:
> Ես մի քույր ունեմ, իհարկե դա բազմազավակ ընտանիք չէ, բայց միշտ երազել եմ էլի քույր, կամ եզբայր ունենալ


Ես 2 եղբայր ունեմ և շատ ուրախ եմ դրա համար: Չեմ կարող ասել մենակ մեծացող երեխաների համար տենց հաճելի է, թե չէ: Բայց մի բան հաստատ կարող եմ ասել՝ *ինձ* *ծանոթ* բոլոր միայնակ երեխաները մեծանում են եսասեր ու մարդկանց հետ չեն կարողանում շփվել:
Միշտ ուզում էի մի քույր էլ ունենալ, բայց հիմա հարսիկիս որպես քույր եմ ընդունում ու սիրում և ինքը էդ պակասը լրացնում ա: :Hands Up:

----------

